# ne 152 control panel nordelettronica



## bowee (Mar 24, 2010)

:? i have a riviera Ci 181 2005 s1 states fresh water ok so far, s2 waste ok, s3 waste ????? where or what also s2 s3 leds always on 
any ideas new to mhing


----------

